

Watch Live: At 1pm GMT, a British man will try to land a wingsuit. - oliland
http://news.sky.com/sky-news/app/liveTV/liveTv.html
Friends who are with him at the moment who are assembling the cardboard boxes which he will try to land in. It will be very interesting to see if he can pull it off!<p>Edit 1: Non-silverlight link - http://news.sky.com/home/sky-live-tv
======
oliland
Friends of mine are currently assembling the boxes that he will land in:
<http://imgur.com/iKwmX>

Interview with Gary Connery and his wife: <http://news.sky.com/home/strange-
news/article/16233460>

Unfortunately it's live from the house of commons at the moment, but a lot of
skydivers will be watching with eager eyes to see if he can arrive at the
landing area safely and uninjured!

Edit 1: Flash only link - <http://news.sky.com/home/sky-live-tv>

Edit 2: The jump has been rescheduled to 3pm GMT.

------
nodata
Watch Live: At 1pm...

"Install Microsoft Silverlight"

Guess I won't be watching live then.

~~~
MonkeyMarcel
Use Chrome...

~~~
nodata
I'm not going to yum install chrome just to watch a video. If they want me to
watch they should support a format that the rest of the world already uses.

~~~
paulhauggis
The world has been using Silverlight for a long time.

~~~
nodata
The world has not.

What percentage of big name sites use Silverlight exclusively? Even Microsoft
doesn't, and they wrote it!

------
antr
Good luck to Sky on making me install Silverlight

